# Makro-Tool oder so was, um &quot;Rechtsklick - speichern unter - o.k&quot; beim browser zu verkürzen?



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2009)

*Makro-Tool oder so was, um "Rechtsklick - speichern unter - o.k" beim browser zu verkürzen?*

Ich speichere öfter mal wallpaper, wobei es oft leider keine DLoad-Links gibt, sondern man muss jedes bild in einem neuen Fenster laden und das fertig geladene Bild dann erst "speichern unter".

Gibt es ein Tool, das automatisch durch eine F-taste oder meinetwegen auf STR+<taste>  quasi simuliert (zB bei firefox) "rechtsklick - Grafik speichern unter - O.K" , so dass man nur noch den mauszeiger über das bild bringen muss + tastenkombi, um das bild zu speichern?

noch besser: 2 makros, und eines für "link in neuem TAB öffnen", um von der thumbnailansich die bilder zu lasen, und eines zum speichern.


----------



## fiumpf (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Makro-Tool oder so was, um "Rechtsklick - speichern unter - o.k" beim browser zu verkürzen?*

Du hast doch die G11, oder?


----------



## bsekranker (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Makro-Tool oder so was, um "Rechtsklick - speichern unter - o.k" beim browser zu verkürzen?*



			
				Herbboy am 18.01.2009 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich speichere öfter mal wallpaper, wobei es oft leider keine DLoad-Links gibt, sondern man muss jedes bild in einem neuen Fenster laden und das fertig geladene Bild dann erst "speichern unter".


Kannst du mal einen Link zu einer Beispielseite posten?

Denn ich meine die FF-Erweiterung DownThemAll! würde mit so etwas klarkommen, müsste das aber erst mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Makro-Tool oder so was, um "Rechtsklick - speichern unter - o.k" beim browser zu verkürzen?*



			
				fiumpf am 18.01.2009 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast doch die G11, oder?



es geht ums notebook. internet&co mach ich fast nur noch damit.


@BSE: die sites, die ich meinte, enthalten nur links zu wiederum neuen seiten, AUF denen dann das bild ist. d.h. wenn ich nur die URL der "thumbnailseite" eingebe, hilft das nix...   ich muss mal schauen, ob ich da jetzt schnell auf anhieb so ne site finde.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Makro-Tool oder so was, um "Rechtsklick - speichern unter - o.k" beim browser zu verkürzen?*

also, ganz naheliegendes beispiel:

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&entity_id=16672&image_id=761128

da sind die thumbnails ja unter dem grad aktuellen bild, und man muss immer erst auf das thimnail klicken oder halt rechtsklick "In neuem tab...", und die sich öffnende seite ist dann auch nur eine html, wo man das bild per rechtsklick speichern muss.


----------



## bsekranker (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Makro-Tool oder so was, um "Rechtsklick - speichern unter - o.k" beim browser zu verkürzen?*



			
				Herbboy am 18.01.2009 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> und die sich öffnende seite ist dann auch nur eine html, wo man das bild per rechtsklick speichern muss.


Hm ja, ich sehe das Problem. DTA löst es leider nicht. 

Vermutlich würde ein Web Spider der Reguläre Ausdrücke versteht helfen. Muss mal schauen.


_edit:_ OK, ein Webcrawler wie z.B. HTTrack würde funktionieren, wenn a) nur die gewünschten Bilder in einem Unterordner des Servers liegen oder b) die gewünschten Bilder zusammen mit anderen in einem Unterordner liegen, aber eine einheitliche Benennung mit Nummerierung haben. Bei PCG ist beides nicht der Fall.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Makro-Tool oder so was, um "Rechtsklick - speichern unter - o.k" beim browser zu verkürzen?*



			
				bsekranker am 18.01.2009 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 18.01.2009 19:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ein was?   

 



also, es gibt doch bestimmt so tools für "aktions"-makros. bei vielen tools, selbst wenn die im huntergrund laufen, werden ja auch F-tasten neu belegt, zB wenn man FRAPS benutzt. müßte doch machbar sein?  :-o


----------



## LordMephisto (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Makro-Tool oder so was, um "Rechtsklick - speichern unter - o.k" beim browser zu verkürzen?*



			
				Herbboy am 18.01.2009 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> also, ganz naheliegendes beispiel:
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&entity_id=16672&image_id=761128
> 
> da sind die thumbnails ja unter dem grad aktuellen bild, und man muss immer erst auf das thimnail klicken oder halt rechtsklick "In neuem tab...", und die sich öffnende seite ist dann auch nur eine html, wo man das bild per rechtsklick speichern muss.



Bei PCGames ist das immer schwierig. 
Bei seiten wie 4players aber z.b. geht das mit dem FF Add-on Browse Images.

Ich kann hier z.b. alle Bilder mit einem Klick speichern, oder per "Rechtsklick - nächstes Bild" die Bilder im Vollbild direkt durchgehen.


----------



## pilli (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Makro-Tool oder so was, um "Rechtsklick - speichern unter - o.k" beim browser zu verkürzen?*

für das Speichern kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber das "Link in neuem tab öffnen" geht bei Firefox automatisch, wenn du den Link mit der mittleren Maustaste anklickst....


----------



## Gunter (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Makro-Tool oder so was, um "Rechtsklick - speichern unter - o.k" beim browser zu verkürzen?*



			
				Herbboy am 18.01.2009 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich speichere öfter mal wallpaper, wobei es oft leider keine DLoad-Links gibt, sondern man muss jedes bild in einem neuen Fenster laden und das fertig geladene Bild dann erst "speichern unter".
> 
> Gibt es ein Tool, das automatisch durch eine F-taste oder meinetwegen auf STR+<taste>  quasi simuliert (zB bei firefox) "rechtsklick - Grafik speichern unter - O.K" , so dass man nur noch den mauszeiger über das bild bringen muss + tastenkombi, um das bild zu speichern?
> 
> noch besser: 2 makros, und eines für "link in neuem TAB öffnen", um von der thumbnailansich die bilder zu lasen, und eines zum speichern.


wenns dir hilft, die am desktop zu speichern: klick das bild an, halte die maustaste gedrückt und ziehe es einige wenige pixel, minimier per win+D alle geöffneten fenster, und lass die maustaste los. tadaaa!  

du kannst das bild auch über einer verknüpfung zu einem ordner "loslassen" - dann wirds direkt in diesen ordner gespeichert. oder auch direkt ein ordner, ohne verknüpfung.

oder - du lässt deinen browser nicht im vollbild-modus laufen, so dass du auch einen blick auf den desktop hast. dann einfach das bild auf den desktop "ziehen".


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Makro-Tool oder so was, um "Rechtsklick - speichern unter - o.k" beim browser zu verkürzen?*



			
				Gunter am 19.01.2009 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> wenns dir hilft, die am desktop zu speichern...


 "Die Fotogallerie kann das Bild nicht anzeigen, da es sich um eine leere Datei handelt"  :-o   

das kommt, wenn ich das bild, nachdem es per firefox auf den DT verschoben is, doppelklicke...


----------



## Gunter (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Makro-Tool oder so was, um "Rechtsklick - speichern unter - o.k" beim browser zu verkürzen?*



			
				Herbboy am 19.01.2009 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 19.01.2009 13:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm, kommt scheinbar drauf an, WAS für ein bild das ist. eine normale JPG-datei funktioniert, deinen avatar (gif?) kann ich auch nicht öffnen, bzw erhalte ein leeres bild. :-o

edit:
das pcgames-logo da oben funktioniert, ist aber auch eine GIF.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Makro-Tool oder so was, um "Rechtsklick - speichern unter - o.k" beim browser zu verkürzen?*



			
				Gunter am 19.01.2009 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> edit:
> das pcgames-logo da oben funktioniert, ist aber auch eine GIF.


hab es mit ein paar jpg von wallpapersites versucht, da ging es nicht. naja... 

sooooo oft brauch ich das auch wieder nicht


----------



## pirx (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Makro-Tool oder so was, um "Rechtsklick - speichern unter - o.k" beim browser zu verkürzen?*



			
				Herbboy am 19.01.2009 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 19.01.2009 16:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würd sowas auch total praktisch finden, im Prinzip hast du mir den Thread abgenommen 

Wie war das mit der G11, kann mich da mal jemand bitte aufklären? Ich hab auch son mehrfach Button modernes flutsch Logitech-Teil, aber die Software dazu hat glaub ich sowas nicht möglich gemacht...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Makro-Tool oder so was, um "Rechtsklick - speichern unter - o.k" beim browser zu verkürzen?*



			
				pirx am 23.01.2009 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war das mit der G11, kann mich da mal jemand bitte aufklären? Ich hab auch son mehrfach Button modernes flutsch Logitech-Teil, aber die Software dazu hat glaub ich sowas nicht möglich gemacht...


nei der G11 kannst du im gurnde sogar quasi wie mit ner videokamera bewegungen der maus aufnehmen inkl klicks, und das legst du dann auf eine der G-tasten. das sorgte auch für kritik, da du bei MP-spielen auch bestimmte moves auf ne Gtaste legen konntest.


----------

